# NEW - Featured Members



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

With the advent of Member Index plug-in (http://forum.saxontheweb.net/memberindex.php) SOTW is introducing a new forum feature: *Featured Members*.
You can find it from "_Members Info_" in the blue navigation bar above.

Some criteria for the nomination:
1. The seniority on the Forum (as measured from the join date)
2. The number of posts
3. The quality of posts and the advice given
4. Being in good standing, never caused any trouble
5. Overall supporting the SOTW forum.

I am pleased to announce Featured Members March 2008 (although little bit late):

abadcliche (Distinguished technician)
DaveR (Donated several mouthpieces to SOTW, pro musician)
Martin Williams (over 3000 posts)

Congratulations,


----------



## AhCheung (Oct 20, 2004)

kudos! well deserved IMHO.


----------



## ehrgie (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks Harri, its really an honor. SOTW over the years has been a truly helpful place in my growth as a saxophonist, and I try and give back to all these people that have helped me. 

Thanks to everyone really!


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Martin! Next month you get featured for your recipes!


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations to all!

Harri, 
This is nice. SOTW's own 'Wall of Fame' so to speak.


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

How come Gary's posts count still doesn't take into account the 10,000 posts he got a couple of months ago?


----------



## ChuBerry47 (Apr 17, 2007)

Because they were reset.

Congratulations all. 

-Ian


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

ChuBerry47 said:


> Because they were reset..


Yeah but why the reset?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

At his own request.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

> *daigle65:* Yeah but why the reset?
> *SAXISMYAXE:* At his own request.


Because, Grasshopper, like the wise martial artist masters of old, once you get your black belt your begin your journey anew back at your starting point - white belt.
Or in this case, zero posts. 

Of course if I had have known it would put me out of the running for Featured Member, I never would have asked for the count to be rolled back.:twisted:


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Man Gary, you got rolled back to zero and now your getting close to passing me again with number of posts. If this were a race it would be pretty sad for me.


----------



## daigle65 (Sep 17, 2007)

gary said:


> Because, Grasshopper, like the wise martial artist masters of old, once you get your black belt your begin your journey anew back at your starting point - white belt.
> Or in this case, zero posts.


So it's kind of like a face lift


----------



## abadcliche (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you!

This forum has been, er, _instrumental_ in my education and development as a saxophonist and saxophone technician. I don't know where I'd be without it, but I certainly wouldn't be where I am. This forum has been an invaluable resource to me and many of my customers. The good old days of instrument manufacturing may be mostly behind us, but the good old days of saxophonists the world over being informed about their equipment and music and being in touch with each other despite distance and language differences began here.


----------

